# Thke Anasazi opera



## Del Hudson (May 20, 2006)

For anyone interested, for information on my opers The Anasazi, and to see/hear playback of the score ciick on my website: deltonlorenzohudsonstar.com (My thanks to those who have inquired.)


----------



## Del Hudson (May 20, 2006)

*Link to the Anasazi*

In my previous Anasazi post, I forgot to post the website link with the link symbol:  Thank You, Del Hudson


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps you can provide us a good link that actually works.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps you can provide us a good link that actually works.


http://deltonlorenzohudsonstar.com


----------



## Del Hudson (May 20, 2006)

Hello again, i tested the link to the Anasazi on this post, and it DOES work. Sorry about the others.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Del Hudson said:


> Hello again, i tested the link to the Anasazi on this post, and it DOES work. Sorry about the others.


For me the Don Fatale link works so no worries.


----------

